# Solved: lost internet explorer



## mistlei (Jun 14, 2006)

I've had a series of problems which seem to have started with the sudden inability to open Incredimail. I've uninstalled and reinstalled, tried to update and contacted them. Still no luck. In the process of following directions from Dell, it was suggested that I reinstall my operating system, which I did, but only encountered more problems, including the inabiltiy to access the internet. Eventually, I called a repair service and paid $300 for them to run the Spybot program which I had already run and tell me that I had to wipe my hard disk clean and start over. Since I did not believe that the problem was this severe, I followed some directions I found in a repair guide and ended up uninstalling Internet explorer 6. (I'm still using windows 98 on this computer). I regained access to the internet through comcast (still no connection to Incredimail)...but it seems that I am operating in explorer 5.0. Trouble is that I cannot download 6.0, or anything else, for that matter. Downloads stall about halfway through. I"ve tried enabling activeX, but no help. Any suggestions?
Mistlei


----------



## bandit429 (Feb 12, 2002)

Try deleting your Temp files and then reinstalling 6.0..click below. Good luck.
http://www.personal-computer-tutor.com/deletingtempfiles.htm


----------



## mistlei (Jun 14, 2006)

Thanks, but no luck. Still dan't download.
I went back to windows update again and retried the search for updates to my system. I get error "0x800C008", but cannot find a reference to this error or how to resolve it.


----------



## bandit429 (Feb 12, 2002)

Hmmmm...first I wondered,,,did you know that spybot is free? Second do you know how to post a hijackthis log? Click below for the program if you have questions about it please ask. Let us review the log before you check boxes. 
http://www.merijn.org/


----------



## mistlei (Jun 14, 2006)

I do have the free spybot....I just trusted that the computer repair coompany I called in would do more than run the spyware I already had on my computer, and charge me for their time....anyway, I've never used hijack this before...Here is the log ...if I did it correctly. If not, I'll need some more guidance. Thanks
Logfile of HijackThis v1.99.1
Scan saved at 8:03:09 PM, on 7/9/06
Platform: Windows 98 SE (Win9x 4.10.2222A)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v5.00 (5.00.2614.3500)

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\KERNEL32.DLL
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MSGSRV32.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\SPOOL32.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MPREXE.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MSTASK.EXE
c:\windows\SYSTEM\KB891711\KB891711.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\SYMANTEC_CLIENT_SECURITY\SYMANTEC ANTIVIRUS\RTVSCN95.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\SYMANTEC_CLIENT_SECURITY\SYMANTEC ANTIVIRUS\DEFWATCH.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\mmtask.tsk
C:\WINDOWS\EXPLORER.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\CREATIVE\SBLIVE\AUDIOHQ\AHQTB.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\LOADQM.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\STIMON.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\TASKMON.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\SYSTRAY.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\DDHELP.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\ADAPTEC\DIRECTCD\DIRECTCD.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\MCAFEE\MCAFEE SHARED COMPONENTS\GUARDIAN\CMGRDIAN.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\BROWSER MOUSE\BROWSER MOUSE\1.0\LWBWHEEL.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\QTTASK.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\COMMON FILES\MICROSOFT SHARED\WORKS SHARED\WKUFIND.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\SUPPORT.COM\BIN\TGCMD.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\P2P NETWORKING\P2P NETWORKING.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\SECURE ONLINE ACCOUNT NUMBERS\SOAN.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\USBMONIT.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\WINAMP\WINAMPA.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\SYMANTEC_CLIENT_SECURITY\SYMANTEC ANTIVIRUS\VPTRAY.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\ADAPTEC\EASY CD CREATOR 4\CREATECD\CREATECD.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\MCAFEE\MCAFEE SHARED COMPONENTS\INSTANT UPDATER\RULAUNCH.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\WMIEXE.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\PSTORES.EXE
C:\MY DOCUMENTS\HIJACKTHIS[1]\HIJACKTHIS.EXE

R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://www.comcast.net/home.html
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Internet Settings,ProxyOverride = ;127.0.0.1;<local>
F1 - win.ini: run=hpfsched
N3 - Netscape 7: # Mozilla User Preferences

/* Do not edit this file.
*
* If you make changes to this file while the browser is running,
* the changes will be overwritten when the browser exits.
*
* To make a manual change to preferences, you can visit the URL about:config
* For more information, see http://www.mozilla.org/unix/customizing.html#prefs
*/

user_pref("browser.activation.checkedNNFlag", true);
user_pref("browser.bookmarks.added_static_root", true);
user_pref("browser.download.dir", "C:\\download");
user_pref("browser.search.defaultengine", "engine://C%3A%5CPROGRAM%20FILES%5CNETSCAPE%5CNETSCAPE%5Csearchplugins%5CSBWeb_01.src");
user_pref("browser.startup.homepage_override.mstone", "rv:1.4");
user_pref("browser.turbo.showDialog", false);
user_pref("intl.charsetmenu.browser.cache", "UTF-8, ISO-8859-1");
user_pref("prefs.converted-to-utf8", true);
user_pref("privacy.popups.first_popup", false);
user_pref("security.warn_entering_secure", false);
user_pref("security.warn_leaving_secure", false)
O2 - BHO: Yahoo! Companion BHO - {02478D38-C3F9-4efb-9B51-7695ECA05670} - C:\PROGRAM FILES\YAHOO!\COMPANION\INSTALLS\CPN\YCOMP5_3_16_0.DLL
O2 - BHO: AcroIEHlprObj Class - {06849E9F-C8D7-4D59-B87D-784B7D6BE0B3} - C:\PROGRAM FILES\ADOBE\ACROBAT 5.0\READER\ACTIVEX\ACROIEHELPER.OCX (file missing)
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {5C8B2A36-3DB1-42A4-A3CB-D426709BBFEB} - (no file)
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {53707962-6F74-2D53-2644-206D7942484F} - C:\PROGRA~1\SPYBOT~1\SDHELPER.DLL
O2 - BHO: AuthBHO.cBHO - {A4D90779-6CB2-4752-83C2-A2AB4D9A672D} - C:\PROGRAM FILES\COMCAST\SECURITY MANAGER\APP\AUTHBHO.DLL (file missing)
O2 - BHO: ShprRprts - {2A8A997F-BB9F-48F6-AA2B-2762D50F9289} - C:\PROGRAM FILES\SHOPPERREPORTS\BIN\1.0.8.0\SHPRRPRT.DLL (file missing)
O2 - BHO: Discover deskshop Browser Helper Object - {8DB3D69D-DA5E-4165-B781-72A761790672} - C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\BHODSHOP.DLL
O3 - Toolbar: Yahoo! Toolbar - {EF99BD32-C1FB-11D2-892F-0090271D4F88} - C:\PROGRAM FILES\YAHOO!\COMPANION\INSTALLS\CPN\YCOMP5_3_16_0.DLL
O3 - Toolbar: Security Manager Popup Blocker - {64634180-B0EA-48B6-82B7-9620D33362C1} - C:\PROGRAM FILES\COMCAST\SECURITY MANAGER\APP\AUTHBHO.DLL (file missing)
O3 - Toolbar: RX Toolbar - {25D8BACF-3DE2-4B48-AE22-D659B8D835B0} - C:\PROGRAM FILES\RXTOOLBAR\RXTOOLBAR.DLL
O3 - Toolbar: &Radio - {8E718888-423F-11D2-876E-00A0C9082467} - C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MSDXM.OCX
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [LoadPowerProfile] Rundll32.exe powrprof.dll,LoadCurrentPwrScheme
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AudioHQ] C:\Program Files\Creative\SBLive\AudioHQ\AHQTB.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [LoadQM] loadqm.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [StillImageMonitor] C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\STIMON.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NvCplDaemon] RUNDLL32.EXE C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\NvCpl.dll,NvStartup
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [nwiz] nwiz.exe /install
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ScanRegistry] c:\windows\scanregw.exe /autorun
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [TaskMonitor] c:\windows\taskmon.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SystemTray] SysTray.Exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Adaptec DirectCD] C:\PROGRA~1\ADAPTEC\DIRECTCD\DIRECTCD.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [hpinstantsupport] "c:\program files\hp instant support\bin\matcliwrapper.exe" "c:\program files\hp instant support\" -boot
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [McAfee Guardian] "C:\PROGRAM FILES\MCAFEE\MCAFEE SHARED COMPONENTS\GUARDIAN\CMGRDIAN.EXE" /SU
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [LWBMOUSE] C:\Program Files\Browser Mouse\Browser Mouse\1.0\lwbwheel.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [mdac_runonce] C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\runonce.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [QuickTime Task] "C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\QTTASK.EXE" -atboottime
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Microsoft Works Update Detection] C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\Works Shared\WkUFind.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [PCMMRealtime] C:\PROGRAM FILES\PC MIGHTYMAX\pcmm.exe /R
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [OEMCleanup] C:\WINDOWS\OPTIONS\OEMRESET.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [tgcmd] C:\Program Files\Support.com\bin\tgcmd.exe /server /startmonitor /deaf
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AuthConsoleStart] C:\Program Files\Comcast\Security Manager\\app\AuthStart.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [P2P NETWORKING] C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\P2P NETWORKING\P2P NETWORKING.EXE /AUTOSTART
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SecureOnlineAccountNumbers] C:\PROGRA~1\SECURE~1\SOAN.exe /dontopenmycards
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Gene USB Monitor] c:\windows\SYSTEM\USBMonit.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [WinampAgent] "C:\PROGRAM FILES\WINAMP\WINAMPa.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [vptray] C:\PROGRA~1\SYMANT~1\SYMANT~1\vptray.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [CreateCD] C:\PROGRA~1\ADAPTEC\EASYCD~1\CREATECD\CREATECD.EXE -r
O4 - HKLM\..\RunServices: [SchedulingAgent] mstask.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\RunServices: [LoadPowerProfile] Rundll32.exe powrprof.dll,LoadCurrentPwrScheme
O4 - HKLM\..\RunServices: [KB891711] c:\windows\SYSTEM\KB891711\KB891711.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\RunServices: [MSNIA] C:\PROGRA~1\MSN\MSNIA\MSNIASVC.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\RunServices: [CurtainsSysSvc] C:\Program Files\Comcast\Security Manager\app\AuthSL.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\RunServices: [rtvscn95] C:\PROGRA~1\SYMANT~1\SYMANT~1\rtvscn95.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\RunServices: [defwatch] C:\PROGRA~1\SYMANT~1\SYMANT~1\defwatch.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [McAfee.InstantUpdate.Monitor] "c:\Program Files\McAfee\McAfee Shared Components\Instant Updater\RuLaunch.exe" /startmonitor
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [msnmsgr] C:\PROGRAM FILES\MSN MESSENGER\MSNMSGR.EXE /background
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [PopUpStopperProfessional] C:\PROGRAM FILES\PANICWARE\POP-UP STOPPER PROFESSIONAL\POPUPSTOPPERPROFESSIONAL.EXE
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [IncrediMail] C:\Program Files\IncrediMail\bin\IncMail.exe /c
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [PhotoShow Deluxe Media Manager] C:\PROGRA~1\COMCAST\COMCAS~1\DATA\XTRAS\MSSYSMGR.EXE
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Mozilla Quick Launch] "C:\Program Files\Netscape\Netscape\Netscp.exe" -turbo
O4 - Startup: Microsoft Office.lnk = C:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Office\OSA9.EXE
O6 - HKCU\Software\Policies\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Restrictions present
O6 - HKCU\Software\Policies\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Control Panel present
O9 - Extra button: Related - {c95fe080-8f5d-11d2-a20b-00aa003c157a} - C:\WINDOWS\web\related.htm
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Show &Related Links - {c95fe080-8f5d-11d2-a20b-00aa003c157a} - C:\WINDOWS\web\related.htm
O9 - Extra button: Messenger - {4528BBE0-4E08-11D5-AD55-00010333D0AD} - C:\PROGRAM FILES\YAHOO!\MESSENGER\YHEXBMES0411.DLL
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Yahoo! Messenger - {4528BBE0-4E08-11D5-AD55-00010333D0AD} - C:\PROGRAM FILES\YAHOO!\MESSENGER\YHEXBMES0411.DLL
O9 - Extra button: ShopperReports - Compare product prices - {E77EDA01-3C56-4a96-8D08-02B42891C169} - C:\PROGRAM FILES\SHOPPERREPORTS\BIN\1.0.8.0\SHPRRPRT.DLL (file missing)
O9 - Extra button: ShopperReports - Compare travel rates - {946B3E9E-E21A-49c8-9F63-900533FAFE14} - C:\PROGRAM FILES\SHOPPERREPORTS\BIN\1.0.8.0\SHPRRPRT.DLL (file missing)
O9 - Extra button: Secure Online Account Numbers - {F74E75A5-96BF-40ef-A1C8-88EAEBB82AB6} - C:\PROGRA~1\SECURE~1\SOAN.exe
O10 - Broken Internet access because of LSP provider 'c:\program files\newdotnet\newdotnet6_38.dll' missing
O12 - Plugin for .spop: C:\PROGRA~1\INTERN~1\Plugins\NPDocBox.dll
O12 - Plugin for .pdf: C:\PROGRA~1\INTERN~1\PLUGINS\nppdf32.dll
O16 - DPF: {4226E9B7-D637-40E8-893A-13298AB41477} (CWDL_DownLoadControl Class) - http://www.callwave.com/include/cab/CWDL_DownLoad.CAB
O16 - DPF: {4E888414-DB8F-11D1-9CD9-00C04F98436A} - https://webresponse.one.microsoft.com/oas/ActiveX/winrep.cab
O16 - DPF: {90A29DA5-D020-4B18-8660-6689520C7CD7} (DmiReader Class) - http://support.dell.com/us/en/systemprofiler/SysProfLCD.CAB
O16 - DPF: {EB387D2F-E27B-4D36-979E-847D1036C65D} (QDiagHUpdateObj Class) - http://h30043.www3.hp.com/hpdj/en/check/qdiagh.cab?326
O16 - DPF: {90C9629E-CD32-11D3-BBFB-00105A1F0D68} (InstallShield International Setup Player) - http://www.broderbund.com/IFW/Cabs/isetup.cab
O16 - DPF: {38578BF0-0ABB-11D3-9330-0080C6F796A1} (Create & Print ActiveX Plug-in) - http://www.imgag.com/cp/install/AxCtp.cab
O16 - DPF: {A7EA8AD2-287F-11D3-B120-006008C39542} (CBSTIEPrint Class) - http://offers.brightstreet.com/cif/download/bin/actxcab.cab
O16 - DPF: {20AD521D-3A3E-11D4-BC32-0050040D952B} (SwIcdInstall Class) - http://www.picturebuzz.com/common/programs/swicdad.cab
O16 - DPF: {549F957E-2F89-11D6-8CFE-00C04F52B225} (CMV5 Class) - http://www102.coolsavings.com/ltc/download/cscmv5X.cab
O16 - DPF: {10000000-1000-0000-1000-000000000000} - mhtml:file://C:\ARCHIVE.MHT!http://www.008k.com//f//22776/msits.exe
O16 - DPF: {30528230-99F7-4BB4-88D8-FA1D4F56A2AB} (YInstStarter Class) - http://us.dl1.yimg.com/download.yahoo.com/dl/installs/yinst20040510.cab
O16 - DPF: {1D4DB7D2-6EC9-47A3-BD87-1E41684E07BB} - http://ak.imgfarm.com/images/nocache/funwebproducts/ei/MyFunCardsFWBInitialSetup1.0.0.15.cab
O16 - DPF: {9B17FE0E-51F2-4692-8B32-8EFB805FC0E7} (HPObjectInstaller Class) - http://h30155.www3.hp.com/ediags/gs/install/guidedsolutions.cab
O16 - DPF: {B8BE5E93-A60C-4D26-A2DC-220313175592} (ZoneIntro Class) - http://zone.msn.com/binFramework/v10/ZIntro.cab34246.cab
O16 - DPF: {DF780F87-FF2B-4DF8-92D0-73DB16A1543A} (PopCapLoader Object) - http://zone.msn.com/bingame/dim2/default/popcaploader_v6.cab
O16 - DPF: Multiline Slots by pogo - http://game1.pogo.com/applet-6.1.4.29/mlslots/mlslots-ob-assets.cab
O16 - DPF: {41F17733-B041-4099-A042-B518BB6A408C} - http://appldnld.m7z.net/qtinstall.info.apple.com/pthalo/us/win/QuickTimeFullInstaller.exe
O16 - DPF: {17492023-C23A-453E-A040-C7C580BBF700} (Windows Genuine Advantage Validation Tool) - http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?linkid=36467&clcid=0x409
O16 - DPF: {F00F4763-7355-4725-82F7-0DA94A256D46} (IncrediMail) - http://www5.incredimail.com/contents/setup/downloader/imloader.cab
O16 - DPF: {1D6711C8-7154-40BB-8380-3DEA45B69CBF} (Web P2P Installer) - 
O16 - DPF: {BB383206-6DA1-4E80-B62A-3DF950FCC697} (Create & Print ActiveX Plug-in) - http://www.imgag.com/cp/install/AxCtp2.cab
O16 - DPF: {C4847596-972C-11D0-9567-00A0C9273C2A} (Crystal Report Viewer Control) - http://edna.ed.state.pa.us/viewer/activeXViewer/activexviewer.cab
O16 - DPF: {9522B3FB-7A2B-4646-8AF6-36E7F593073C} (cpbrkpie Control) - http://a19.g.akamai.net/7/19/7125/4056/ftp.coupons.com/r3302/Coupons.cab


----------



## bandit429 (Feb 12, 2002)

Thats it...let me check it out ...im sorry it took so long, give me a few minutes to look.


----------



## bandit429 (Feb 12, 2002)

Go to add/remove programs and uninstall newdotnet

click below and use the lsp fix at that site. Give it a go and post the result. There are other things that are questionable in your log so post another after. Click below.
http://www.cexx.org/lspfix.htm

Good luck.


----------



## mistlei (Jun 14, 2006)

removed newdotnet and ran the lsp fix. 
report indicated "no problems found"
I also tried to download again....no luck


----------



## bandit429 (Feb 12, 2002)

Is p2p listed in add /remove programs?,,remove that too.


----------



## mistlei (Jun 14, 2006)

I've removed p2p....still no change....tried to download from 3 different connections listed on tucows.com, Yahoo, and microsoft websites.....should I be trying to download from a different location?


----------



## bandit429 (Feb 12, 2002)

Have hijackthis fix the following by checking the corrosponding boxes and then hit fix.
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {5C8B2A36-3DB1-42A4-A3CB-D426709BBFEB} - (no file)

O2 - BHO: ShprRprts - {2A8A997F-BB9F-48F6-AA2B-2762D50F9289} - C:\PROGRAM FILES\SHOPPERREPORTS\BIN\1.0.8.0\SHPRRPRT.DLL (file missing)

O3 - Toolbar: RX Toolbar - {25D8BACF-3DE2-4B48-AE22-D659B8D835B0} - C:\PROGRAM FILES\RXTOOLBAR\RXTOOLBAR.DLL

O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [P2P NETWORKING] C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\P2P NETWORKING\P2P NETWORKING.EXE /AUTOSTART

O9 - Extra button: ShopperReports - Compare product prices - {E77EDA01-3C56-4a96-8D08-02B42891C169} - C:\PROGRAM FILES\SHOPPERREPORTS\BIN\1.0.8.0\SHPRRPRT.DLL (file missing)

O9 - Extra button: ShopperReports - Compare travel rates - {946B3E9E-E21A-49c8-9F63-900533FAFE14} - C:\PROGRAM FILES\SHOPPERREPORTS\BIN\1.0.8.0\SHPRRPRT.DLL (file missing)

O10 - Broken Internet access because of LSP provider 'c:\program files\newdotnet\newdotnet6_38.dll' missing

O16 - DPF: {549F957E-2F89-11D6-8CFE-00C04F52B225} (CMV5 Class) - http://www102.coolsavings.com/ltc/download/cscmv5X.cab

O16 - DPF: {9522B3FB-7A2B-4646-8AF6-36E7F593073C} (cpbrkpie Control) - http://a19.g.akamai.net/7/19/7125/40...02/Coupons.cab

Then restart and

Go to start...then run and copy then paste the following in the run box.

rundll32 setupwbv.dll,IE6Maintenance "C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\Setup\SETUP.EXE" /g "C:\WINDOWS\IE Uninstall Log.Txt"

Hit ok and see if I E will repair....the link where the command came from is just below.

http://support.microsoft.com/default...;en-us;q293907

After all that please report the result and post a new hijackthis log. Sorry it took so long.


----------



## brindle (Jun 14, 2002)

mistlei 
After this problem you are having is resolved we need to elimate many of the 04 entries. Those are loading at start up and running in the background which most are not needed.
bandit429 can help you with this or I will.

I would also suggest you abandon IE for either Opera or Firefox.


----------



## bandit429 (Feb 12, 2002)

Hi there Brindle...nice to see you. Thanks,, I am really tired.


----------



## brindle (Jun 14, 2002)

Hey it's early and I'm just up the Highway from you, so why are you tired?


----------



## bandit429 (Feb 12, 2002)

Lonnnnnnnnnnnnnnggg workday...14 hours. Hahahhaha just up the highway eh...stop on in we have coffee.


----------



## brindle (Jun 14, 2002)

Might stop in for eggs over potatoes. When I was working I loved 12\7, work sleep work sleep.
Where did the thread starter go?


----------



## bandit429 (Feb 12, 2002)

Reading the thread as of one minute ago...if your really in town you can PM me and maybe we could visit.. I doubt I could get Linda up for company now but if it was planned she would be ok with it....


----------



## brindle (Jun 14, 2002)

LOL, I'm in Indiana but you probably deserve a snack so get Linda up anyway.


----------



## bandit429 (Feb 12, 2002)

hahahaha...well thank you I ll go tell her you said it is ok to get up right now lol. Seriously though if you are coming to Greeneville you are more than welcome to come by. I fed the chickens some egg laying mash and we have 50 lbs of potatoes. That should get us started.


----------



## brindle (Jun 14, 2002)

LOL 50 pounds of potato's should get us started on some mash for sure.
Are you close to Bellevue?

OP where are you and we need to get back to resolving the problem.


----------



## mistlei (Jun 14, 2006)

No appologies needed for the delay. I haven't been here all day...and I so appreciate what you are doing to help me through this disaster. 
When I ran the "rundll32...". I got the following error message ......error in setupwbv.dll Missing entry IE 6 maintenance.

Here is the new hijack this log:

Logfile of HijackThis v1.99.1
Scan saved at 10:32:42 PM, on 7/10/06
Platform: Windows 98 SE (Win9x 4.10.2222A)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v5.00 (5.00.2614.3500)

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\KERNEL32.DLL
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MSGSRV32.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MPREXE.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MSTASK.EXE
c:\windows\SYSTEM\KB891711\KB891711.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\SYMANTEC_CLIENT_SECURITY\SYMANTEC ANTIVIRUS\RTVSCN95.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\SYMANTEC_CLIENT_SECURITY\SYMANTEC ANTIVIRUS\DEFWATCH.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\mmtask.tsk
C:\WINDOWS\EXPLORER.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\CREATIVE\SBLIVE\AUDIOHQ\AHQTB.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\LOADQM.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\STIMON.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\DDHELP.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\TASKMON.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\SYSTRAY.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\ADAPTEC\DIRECTCD\DIRECTCD.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\MCAFEE\MCAFEE SHARED COMPONENTS\GUARDIAN\CMGRDIAN.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\BROWSER MOUSE\BROWSER MOUSE\1.0\LWBWHEEL.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\QTTASK.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\COMMON FILES\MICROSOFT SHARED\WORKS SHARED\WKUFIND.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\SUPPORT.COM\BIN\TGCMD.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\SECURE ONLINE ACCOUNT NUMBERS\SOAN.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\USBMONIT.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\WINAMP\WINAMPA.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\SYMANTEC_CLIENT_SECURITY\SYMANTEC ANTIVIRUS\VPTRAY.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\ADAPTEC\EASY CD CREATOR 4\CREATECD\CREATECD.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\MCAFEE\MCAFEE SHARED COMPONENTS\INSTANT UPDATER\RULAUNCH.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\WMIEXE.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\SPOOL32.EXE
C:\MY DOCUMENTS\HIJACKTHIS[1]\HIJACKTHIS.EXE

R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://www.comcast.net/home.html
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Internet Settings,ProxyOverride = ;127.0.0.1;<local>
F1 - win.ini: run=hpfsched
N3 - Netscape 7: # Mozilla User Preferences

/* Do not edit this file.
*
* If you make changes to this file while the browser is running,
* the changes will be overwritten when the browser exits.
*
* To make a manual change to preferences, you can visit the URL about:config
* For more information, see http://www.mozilla.org/unix/customizing.html#prefs
*/

user_pref("browser.activation.checkedNNFlag", true);
user_pref("browser.bookmarks.added_static_root", true);
user_pref("browser.download.dir", "C:\\download");
user_pref("browser.search.defaultengine", "engine://C%3A%5CPROGRAM%20FILES%5CNETSCAPE%5CNETSCAPE%5Csearchplugins%5CSBWeb_01.src");
user_pref("browser.startup.homepage_override.mstone", "rv:1.4");
user_pref("browser.turbo.showDialog", false);
user_pref("intl.charsetmenu.browser.cache", "UTF-8, ISO-8859-1");
user_pref("prefs.converted-to-utf8", true);
user_pref("privacy.popups.first_popup", false);
user_pref("security.warn_entering_secure", false);
user_pref("security.warn_leaving_secure", false)
O2 - BHO: Yahoo! Companion BHO - {02478D38-C3F9-4efb-9B51-7695ECA05670} - C:\PROGRAM FILES\YAHOO!\COMPANION\INSTALLS\CPN\YCOMP5_3_16_0.DLL
O2 - BHO: AcroIEHlprObj Class - {06849E9F-C8D7-4D59-B87D-784B7D6BE0B3} - C:\PROGRAM FILES\ADOBE\ACROBAT 5.0\READER\ACTIVEX\ACROIEHELPER.OCX (file missing)
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {53707962-6F74-2D53-2644-206D7942484F} - C:\PROGRA~1\SPYBOT~1\SDHELPER.DLL
O2 - BHO: AuthBHO.cBHO - {A4D90779-6CB2-4752-83C2-A2AB4D9A672D} - C:\PROGRAM FILES\COMCAST\SECURITY MANAGER\APP\AUTHBHO.DLL (file missing)
O2 - BHO: Discover deskshop Browser Helper Object - {8DB3D69D-DA5E-4165-B781-72A761790672} - C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\BHODSHOP.DLL
O3 - Toolbar: Yahoo! Toolbar - {EF99BD32-C1FB-11D2-892F-0090271D4F88} - C:\PROGRAM FILES\YAHOO!\COMPANION\INSTALLS\CPN\YCOMP5_3_16_0.DLL
O3 - Toolbar: Security Manager Popup Blocker - {64634180-B0EA-48B6-82B7-9620D33362C1} - C:\PROGRAM FILES\COMCAST\SECURITY MANAGER\APP\AUTHBHO.DLL (file missing)
O3 - Toolbar: &Radio - {8E718888-423F-11D2-876E-00A0C9082467} - C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MSDXM.OCX
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [LoadPowerProfile] Rundll32.exe powrprof.dll,LoadCurrentPwrScheme
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AudioHQ] C:\Program Files\Creative\SBLive\AudioHQ\AHQTB.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [LoadQM] loadqm.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [StillImageMonitor] C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\STIMON.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NvCplDaemon] RUNDLL32.EXE C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\NvCpl.dll,NvStartup
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [nwiz] nwiz.exe /install
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ScanRegistry] c:\windows\scanregw.exe /autorun
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [TaskMonitor] c:\windows\taskmon.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SystemTray] SysTray.Exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Adaptec DirectCD] C:\PROGRA~1\ADAPTEC\DIRECTCD\DIRECTCD.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [hpinstantsupport] "c:\program files\hp instant support\bin\matcliwrapper.exe" "c:\program files\hp instant support\" -boot
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [McAfee Guardian] "C:\PROGRAM FILES\MCAFEE\MCAFEE SHARED COMPONENTS\GUARDIAN\CMGRDIAN.EXE" /SU
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [LWBMOUSE] C:\Program Files\Browser Mouse\Browser Mouse\1.0\lwbwheel.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [mdac_runonce] C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\runonce.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [QuickTime Task] "C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\QTTASK.EXE" -atboottime
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Microsoft Works Update Detection] C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\Works Shared\WkUFind.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [PCMMRealtime] C:\PROGRAM FILES\PC MIGHTYMAX\pcmm.exe /R
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [OEMCleanup] C:\WINDOWS\OPTIONS\OEMRESET.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [tgcmd] C:\Program Files\Support.com\bin\tgcmd.exe /server /startmonitor /deaf
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AuthConsoleStart] C:\Program Files\Comcast\Security Manager\\app\AuthStart.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SecureOnlineAccountNumbers] C:\PROGRA~1\SECURE~1\SOAN.exe /dontopenmycards
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Gene USB Monitor] c:\windows\SYSTEM\USBMonit.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [WinampAgent] "C:\PROGRAM FILES\WINAMP\WINAMPa.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [vptray] C:\PROGRA~1\SYMANT~1\SYMANT~1\vptray.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [CreateCD] C:\PROGRA~1\ADAPTEC\EASYCD~1\CREATECD\CREATECD.EXE -r
O4 - HKLM\..\RunServices: [SchedulingAgent] mstask.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\RunServices: [LoadPowerProfile] Rundll32.exe powrprof.dll,LoadCurrentPwrScheme
O4 - HKLM\..\RunServices: [KB891711] c:\windows\SYSTEM\KB891711\KB891711.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\RunServices: [MSNIA] C:\PROGRA~1\MSN\MSNIA\MSNIASVC.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\RunServices: [CurtainsSysSvc] C:\Program Files\Comcast\Security Manager\app\AuthSL.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\RunServices: [rtvscn95] C:\PROGRA~1\SYMANT~1\SYMANT~1\rtvscn95.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\RunServices: [defwatch] C:\PROGRA~1\SYMANT~1\SYMANT~1\defwatch.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [McAfee.InstantUpdate.Monitor] "c:\Program Files\McAfee\McAfee Shared Components\Instant Updater\RuLaunch.exe" /startmonitor
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [msnmsgr] C:\PROGRAM FILES\MSN MESSENGER\MSNMSGR.EXE /background
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [PopUpStopperProfessional] C:\PROGRAM FILES\PANICWARE\POP-UP STOPPER PROFESSIONAL\POPUPSTOPPERPROFESSIONAL.EXE
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [IncrediMail] C:\Program Files\IncrediMail\bin\IncMail.exe /c
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [PhotoShow Deluxe Media Manager] C:\PROGRA~1\COMCAST\COMCAS~1\DATA\XTRAS\MSSYSMGR.EXE
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Mozilla Quick Launch] "C:\Program Files\Netscape\Netscape\Netscp.exe" -turbo
O4 - Startup: Microsoft Office.lnk = C:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Office\OSA9.EXE
O6 - HKCU\Software\Policies\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Restrictions present
O6 - HKCU\Software\Policies\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Control Panel present
O9 - Extra button: Related - {c95fe080-8f5d-11d2-a20b-00aa003c157a} - C:\WINDOWS\web\related.htm
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Show &Related Links - {c95fe080-8f5d-11d2-a20b-00aa003c157a} - C:\WINDOWS\web\related.htm
O9 - Extra button: Messenger - {4528BBE0-4E08-11D5-AD55-00010333D0AD} - C:\PROGRAM FILES\YAHOO!\MESSENGER\YHEXBMES0411.DLL
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Yahoo! Messenger - {4528BBE0-4E08-11D5-AD55-00010333D0AD} - C:\PROGRAM FILES\YAHOO!\MESSENGER\YHEXBMES0411.DLL
O9 - Extra button: ShopperReports - Compare product prices - {E77EDA01-3C56-4a96-8D08-02B42891C169} - C:\PROGRAM FILES\SHOPPERREPORTS\BIN\1.0.8.0\SHPRRPRT.DLL (file missing)
O9 - Extra button: ShopperReports - Compare travel rates - {946B3E9E-E21A-49c8-9F63-900533FAFE14} - C:\PROGRAM FILES\SHOPPERREPORTS\BIN\1.0.8.0\SHPRRPRT.DLL (file missing)
O9 - Extra button: Secure Online Account Numbers - {F74E75A5-96BF-40ef-A1C8-88EAEBB82AB6} - C:\PROGRA~1\SECURE~1\SOAN.exe
O12 - Plugin for .spop: C:\PROGRA~1\INTERN~1\Plugins\NPDocBox.dll
O12 - Plugin for .pdf: C:\PROGRA~1\INTERN~1\PLUGINS\nppdf32.dll
O16 - DPF: {4226E9B7-D637-40E8-893A-13298AB41477} (CWDL_DownLoadControl Class) - http://www.callwave.com/include/cab/CWDL_DownLoad.CAB
O16 - DPF: {4E888414-DB8F-11D1-9CD9-00C04F98436A} - https://webresponse.one.microsoft.com/oas/ActiveX/winrep.cab
O16 - DPF: {90A29DA5-D020-4B18-8660-6689520C7CD7} (DmiReader Class) - http://support.dell.com/us/en/systemprofiler/SysProfLCD.CAB
O16 - DPF: {EB387D2F-E27B-4D36-979E-847D1036C65D} (QDiagHUpdateObj Class) - http://h30043.www3.hp.com/hpdj/en/check/qdiagh.cab?326
O16 - DPF: {90C9629E-CD32-11D3-BBFB-00105A1F0D68} (InstallShield International Setup Player) - http://www.broderbund.com/IFW/Cabs/isetup.cab
O16 - DPF: {38578BF0-0ABB-11D3-9330-0080C6F796A1} (Create & Print ActiveX Plug-in) - http://www.imgag.com/cp/install/AxCtp.cab
O16 - DPF: {A7EA8AD2-287F-11D3-B120-006008C39542} (CBSTIEPrint Class) - http://offers.brightstreet.com/cif/download/bin/actxcab.cab
O16 - DPF: {20AD521D-3A3E-11D4-BC32-0050040D952B} (SwIcdInstall Class) - http://www.picturebuzz.com/common/programs/swicdad.cab
O16 - DPF: {10000000-1000-0000-1000-000000000000} - mhtml:file://C:\ARCHIVE.MHT!http://www.008k.com//f//22776/msits.exe
O16 - DPF: {30528230-99F7-4BB4-88D8-FA1D4F56A2AB} (YInstStarter Class) - http://us.dl1.yimg.com/download.yahoo.com/dl/installs/yinst20040510.cab
O16 - DPF: {1D4DB7D2-6EC9-47A3-BD87-1E41684E07BB} - http://ak.imgfarm.com/images/nocache/funwebproducts/ei/MyFunCardsFWBInitialSetup1.0.0.15.cab
O16 - DPF: {9B17FE0E-51F2-4692-8B32-8EFB805FC0E7} (HPObjectInstaller Class) - http://h30155.www3.hp.com/ediags/gs/install/guidedsolutions.cab
O16 - DPF: {B8BE5E93-A60C-4D26-A2DC-220313175592} (ZoneIntro Class) - http://zone.msn.com/binFramework/v10/ZIntro.cab34246.cab
O16 - DPF: {DF780F87-FF2B-4DF8-92D0-73DB16A1543A} (PopCapLoader Object) - http://zone.msn.com/bingame/dim2/default/popcaploader_v6.cab
O16 - DPF: Multiline Slots by pogo - http://game1.pogo.com/applet-6.1.4.29/mlslots/mlslots-ob-assets.cab
O16 - DPF: {41F17733-B041-4099-A042-B518BB6A408C} - http://appldnld.m7z.net/qtinstall.info.apple.com/pthalo/us/win/QuickTimeFullInstaller.exe
O16 - DPF: {17492023-C23A-453E-A040-C7C580BBF700} (Windows Genuine Advantage Validation Tool) - http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?linkid=36467&clcid=0x409
O16 - DPF: {F00F4763-7355-4725-82F7-0DA94A256D46} (IncrediMail) - http://www5.incredimail.com/contents/setup/downloader/imloader.cab
O16 - DPF: {BB383206-6DA1-4E80-B62A-3DF950FCC697} (Create & Print ActiveX Plug-in) - http://www.imgag.com/cp/install/AxCtp2.cab
O16 - DPF: {C4847596-972C-11D0-9567-00A0C9273C2A} (Crystal Report Viewer Control) - http://edna.ed.state.pa.us/viewer/activeXViewer/activexviewer.cab

If I load Opera or firefox now and have a bug in my system, won't it transfer over to the new browser.


----------



## bandit429 (Feb 12, 2002)

Ok that was my mistake,,you have I E 5...sorry. I will get back on it tomorrow. I think Brindle may be with you for a bit...gnight and take care.


----------



## brindle (Jun 14, 2002)

I am not capable of offering advice to a posted HJT log; there are very competent security folks here that will help. My only contribution is to help you clean up your msconfig\startup entries.


----------



## mistlei (Jun 14, 2006)

IE 5 was somehow left when I tried to resolve the original problem. I never used IE5 before. The system came with IE6 already loaded, so I just don't understand how the switch came about.

I'm wearing down myself. 

Brindle, you mentioned eliminating the 04 entries. I take it that will wait until I follow Bandit's directions tomorrow. Is that correct?


----------



## brindle (Jun 14, 2002)

Yes


----------



## bandit429 (Feb 12, 2002)

Ok that will be a registry change and a file deletion I think to fix the downloading problem with I E 6, I just completly misunderstood. Im sure someone here knows it by heart..if not posted I will look it up tomorrow evening.


----------



## brindle (Jun 14, 2002)

I used Incredimail for years and swore by it even when all the experts here were against it. Then it started acting up on me as it has on you, I deleted it. Manually cleaned the registry and started using Thunderbird. I would strongly suggest you dump it and IE also. Well not delete IE but use another browser as I previously suggested.

Do you have a firewall installed? I did not see one in your 04 entries.


----------



## mistlei (Jun 14, 2006)

I also have used Incredimail for years and loved it...until now. Your words that you had similar problems makes me feel a bit better...like it's not all my fault. Computers have a way of making people feel that it's their fault when problems occur!
In seeking their assistance, I found that Incredimail is based in Isreal and has no phone connections in the US for support. In seeking online support, I got no response until I wrote to them and threatened to contact SEC and Nasdaq. Apparently their stocks are among the fastest growing in technologies. All the support I have gotten from them so far has said to uninstall and reinstall, which has not made any difference. 
I do not have a firewall, unless it is a part of either McAfee or Norton, and the repair guy told me that I don't need both of those. 
I'd like to switch to Thunderbird, or Opera, or firefox, but need to know if I will be carrying the problem along with me if it is a virus. Do you know the answer to that? Or have a suggestion as to what is best?


----------



## brindle (Jun 14, 2002)

mistlei said:


> I also have used Incredimail for years and loved it...until now. Your words that you had similar problems makes me feel a bit better...like it's not all my fault. Computers have a way of making people feel that it's their fault when problems occur!
> In seeking their assistance, I found that Incredimail is based in Isreal and has no phone connections in the US for support. In seeking online support, I got no response until I wrote to them and threatened to contact SEC and Nasdaq. Apparently their stocks are among the fastest growing in technologies.
> *Well you will have to talk to Candy about that.*
> 
> ...


*No I can't answer your question, again a security question.*


----------



## bandit429 (Feb 12, 2002)

Mistlei you had some spyware there but I think it has been removed,,,I just got home and am going over your log now. The I E 6 problem I believe is a file removal problem,,,uninstall file I think but I have to research it to be positive. So please be patient and give me some time to go over it all. To awnser your other question about firefox and opera. I do not believe the problems you are having will carry over. Its my opinion that I E is part of your computer and should be repaired. My opinion. I ll post in around an hour or so.


----------



## mistlei (Jun 14, 2006)

thanks. I'll check back here in a while.


----------



## bandit429 (Feb 12, 2002)

Go to C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\Uninstall Information
Cut the contents of that folder and paste them in a new one created on your desktop.

After a restart try to install I E 6..If that does not work then we will have to go into the registry...Try it this way first.

You are Welcome!


----------



## mistlei (Jun 14, 2006)

I moved the uninstall files to a new folder, but still no luck wirh the download. I tried both Tucows and Microsoft........and as of today I cannot attach files to my emails. I don't know if this is related, or because i'm working in html in 5.0.


----------



## bandit429 (Feb 12, 2002)

Hmmm,,,go back to the uninstall folder again,,,right click and select properties,,uncheck the hidden box and click apply and ok. Awnser any questions asked,,YES that apply to hidden files. close everything out and go back again,,,,any hidden files in there? If yes cut them and try again. If not let us know and we will go on to the registry.


----------



## mistlei (Jun 14, 2006)

hidden files box was already unchecked


----------



## bandit429 (Feb 12, 2002)

Ok well back up your registry,,,type or copy and paste this,,,,go to start then run and paste this in the box
regedit /e reg.reg
if you type it please note the space after regedit and the space after /e
Hit ok and a new icon will appear on your desktop. That will be your backup.

After that is accomplished and you see the new icon on your desktop, go back to start..run and type regedit and hit ok.

In the left pane, click (+) to expand [My computer].

Click (+) to expand [HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE].

Click (+) to expand [Software].

Click (+) to expand [Microsoft].

In the left pane, right click [Active Setup], click Delete, and click Yes to confirm.

Close the registry editor, and then reboot the computer.

Try to download I E 6 one last time.


----------



## mistlei (Jun 14, 2006)

followed all directions, but no luck. I tried to download from three different locations. Then went back to microsoft and tried to download an update for 5.0, since I know that is running on my computer. But the same thing happened. I can't get a dialog box on any download. It just runs until the page expires. If I stop the attempt, I get a totally white page with the microsoft website name on the blue header.
Any more options that don't involve a sledge hammer?


----------



## bandit429 (Feb 12, 2002)

Prop it up really high...make sure to cover anything you don t want dust on and bring your swing up from down low. ...that way if it slips it does nt fly across the room.  grit your teeth and be sure to keep your eyes opened... would nt wanna miss that picture

LOLOL well be sure that once you have your computer straight not to keep the new backup as it will not be good after you install other programs...let me say that now cause its important. Open an I E window.
Click tools
Click programs
click the button to reset web settings. See if that helps. Click apply and ok then close out and try again.
I totally understand. Do you have a 98 cd?


----------



## mistlei (Jun 14, 2006)

sorry. (still wiping the dust from my eyes)
i'm really not following this directive...Not sure where to go to reset web settings.

I have the original disks that came with my Dell
One is a product recovery CD
One is a resource CD.
I also have the dimension 4100 A04 BIOS diskette, whatever that is.

By the way, there is an empty house in my neighborhood. If you would like to move to Delaware, it might savea you some time. 
Again, thanks for your persistence with me.


----------



## bandit429 (Feb 12, 2002)

Hahahahaha too funny...Is it cold up there? 
Open an internet explorer window
Click tools at the top
Then click the programs tab
At the bottom left should be a reset web settings button.
Click that button and click apply then ok. 
Close everything out and try to download again.
After that there are only 2 choices left that I am aware of.
One is the cd route...thats why I asked.


----------



## mistlei (Jun 14, 2006)

94 degrees today with about 79% humidity. Not too cold.

When I open the tools menu, there is nothing that says programs...what am I missing in your directions? Tools lists Mail and news, syncronize, windows update, internet options... Am I in the wrong place again?
I did reinstall the OS with the help of Dell last week. That was at the beginning of the problem. There were two levels that did not involve wiping my system clean. We tried those. After that I lost the internet completely, and hired the $300 guy. When he left, I took it upon myself to uninstall IE 6...I at least needed some internet access for business....but have not been able to reinstall or get things right. 
I'm going to eat some pizza. That should make me feel better. My husband had to order out. Good thing he doesn't mind looking at the back of my head.
If you need to give up for the night, I'm fine with that. I'll check back in a bit,


----------



## mistlei (Jun 14, 2006)

It just occured to me that I left that registry file and the uninstall file on my desktop and never did anything with them........Is that correct?


----------



## bandit429 (Feb 12, 2002)

Yes thats correct,,,they are there as backup. I ll be back this evening.


----------



## mistlei (Jun 14, 2006)

It's 4p.m. and we have strong electrical storms upon us. Looks like they will be here for a couple hours. I'm shutting down and will check back when thing calm down. I did download Opera browser today for temporary use until things are resolved with IE. Everything worked fine with email exchange, which is really all I did. I still can't access Incredimail...which is where it all started, and I can't completely dump them until I get the stored files that I need.


----------



## bandit429 (Feb 12, 2002)

Ok when you get back we will see if we can get the stored files from incredimail.


----------



## brindle (Jun 14, 2002)

mistlei
I'm going to back out and I do suppose that when this is resolved bandit429 can help you clean up your startup list.
Brett


----------



## Browntop2004 (Aug 9, 2004)

bandit429 said:


> Prop it up really high...make sure to cover anything you don t want dust on and bring your swing up from down low. ...that way if it slips it does nt fly across the room.  grit your teeth and be sure to keep your eyes opened... would nt wanna miss that picture
> 
> LOLOL well be sure that once you have your computer straight not to keep the new backup as it will not be good after you install other programs...let me say that now cause its important. Open an I E window.
> Click tools
> ...


  Excuse me for sticking my nose in, but after opening a IE window, Click Tools, THEN Internet Options, this will take you to 7 tabs, one of which is "Programs"


----------



## bandit429 (Feb 12, 2002)

Do you have any access to incredimail at all?


----------



## mistlei (Jun 14, 2006)

Several delays later....dealing with storms and a father with alzheimer's , trying to jump in here when I can.


I reset the web settings and that sent me back to MSN, which I no longer use, but the problems were not resolved.

I have many files from Incredimail stored, but cannot access any. When I click the icon, it goes right off. That's where all the problems started. Right now, I don't care too much about anything there besides a fewstored messages and my address book. I also downloaded an incredimail converter, which appears to have my info. stored....but I can't access it. 

I believe that I understood you to say that I should keep IE if possible. I have temporarily installed Opera because it's easy to use and is allowin me to access the net without problems. I have no idea as to what's the best browser...if firefox or thunderbird are better. The repair guy installed Netscape, but I can't access that either. 

Right now, I'm following your lead, trustworthy stranger.....


----------



## brindle (Jun 14, 2002)

I believe that I understood you to say that I should keep IE if possible. I have temporarily installed Opera because it's easy to use and is allowin me to access the net without problems. I have no idea as to what's the best browser...if firefox or thunderbird are better. The repair guy installed Netscape, but I can't access that either.

IE is intregrated into the OS, so leave it alone. You might want to try and repair it via add\remove. 
Both Opera (which I prefer) and firefox are good browsers. As I understand it Thunderbird is Mozilla's e-mail program.


----------



## mistlei (Jun 14, 2006)

Thanks. I like what I've seen with Opera in the last two days of use, and have not read any negatives about it. However, I remembered today that I still have all the installation and upgrade cd's sent to me by Dell. The original system had 5.0, upgrades were sent for 5.5 and 6.0. Is it possible that I could retrieve the 6.0 by reinstalling from those cd's?


----------



## bandit429 (Feb 12, 2002)

Yes you may be able to get 6.0 off the last cd. I don t think you want to use the recovery cd,,,although I do nt own a dell I think it may offer you the choice of a factory restore. If this is the case you would not want to do that as you would lose all of your programs and files....if it offers just a restore of windows which I doubt it will then you could proceed without losing anything. Also if you have an aol cd you can get 6.0 off that...have one of those around? I just believe that the I E route is the fix. Its a guess. And I make mistakes like anyone else.


----------



## mistlei (Jun 14, 2006)

My error....the cd's are msn cd's that were sent by Dell. I do still have support provided by Dell and we did use the first two options of restoring the OS from the recovery cd. The second two options , I was told, would wipe out my files. I opted not to do that. I do not have any aol cd's and I the downloads I tried from sources like tucows all hang. So I'm with you on the possibility of of the IE fix. However, if it is a lengthy procedure, it will have to wait a day or so. As much as I would like to sit here and give all my attention to this sick machine, I have some humans who also are in need of my time and attention right now. What's good for you?


----------



## bandit429 (Feb 12, 2002)

I could use a couple of days to think on it. I understand about your family..Linda is a nurse. So if its a agreeable then lets give it a break and yell when you get back and are ready to go again...by the way hang on to that registry backup...the blue box icon. See you soon.


----------



## bandit429 (Feb 12, 2002)

Found this, Maybe that will get it. Restore your registry by clicking the blue cube on your desktop and merge when it asks. Then proceed with the link below.

http://support.microsoft.com/defaul...port/kb/ARTICLES/Q281/9/67.asp&NoWebContent=1

I know this is a M E link but it should apply to 98 as well.


----------



## mistlei (Jun 14, 2006)

Sorry to say that this didn't work, either. Seems that it only works for ME. I searched the Dell website and came up with the same thing. I couldn't find anything else there, but if you are interested in looking............support.dell.com......my service tag number is 7s7j001. I'm offerring this since I don't always know what to look for and the support there seems pretty thorough.
Meanwhile, I'm doing ok (mostly) with accessing things through Opera. 

thanks for sticking with this thing.


----------



## bandit429 (Feb 12, 2002)

Ok well dang....back to the drawing board again. I definetly belive that IE and Incredamail are tied together....if not through IE then through outlook which uses many of the I E files. Have you reinstalled Incredimail? (I know the awnser is probably back up there somewhere) and in your reply could you please post another new hijackthis log?


----------



## mistlei (Jun 14, 2006)

In my searches, I found a program called Incredi-convert. I downloaded and seem to have all my files included, but I cna't access them because I don't understand the labels given to each file. I also found the files while trying to plow through some of the instructions given on one of the Dell help sites. I'm not sure where they were, and did not attempt to mess with some type of file I didn't understand. I was just looking for a fix for the explorer problem. Comcast provides its users with a "desktop doctor", also. However, it needs 5.5 or above to run.

Meanwhile, I did a bit of exploring and found several references to such problems orrurring if there is a missing microsoft java virtual machine, whatever that is...but didn't know where to go with that info.
I also discovered that when I attempt to download, the dialog box appears underneath, but it is empty. I tried some searches using that information. I'm including a couple of the addresses I was led to, but didn't understand.....for what ever they are worth:

http://www.microsoft.com/mscorp/java
http://support.microsoft.com/kb/308922/en-us#appliesto

http://support.microsoft.com/kb/318378/EN-US/

I'm on call again, and will be leaving soon. before I go I'll post the HJT log on another thread.

p.s. House across the street is still empty......no problem with the amount of heat in DE this week


----------



## mistlei (Jun 14, 2006)

Logfile of HijackThis v1.99.1
Scan saved at 7:12:14 PM, on 7/19/06
Platform: Windows 98 SE (Win9x 4.10.2222A)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v5.00 (5.00.2614.3500)

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\KERNEL32.DLL
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MSGSRV32.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MPREXE.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MSTASK.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\SYMANTEC_CLIENT_SECURITY\SYMANTEC ANTIVIRUS\RTVSCN95.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\SYMANTEC_CLIENT_SECURITY\SYMANTEC ANTIVIRUS\DEFWATCH.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\mmtask.tsk
C:\WINDOWS\EXPLORER.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\CREATIVE\SBLIVE\AUDIOHQ\AHQTB.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\LOADQM.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\STIMON.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\TASKMON.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\SYSTRAY.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\ADAPTEC\DIRECTCD\DIRECTCD.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\DDHELP.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\MCAFEE\MCAFEE SHARED COMPONENTS\GUARDIAN\CMGRDIAN.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\BROWSER MOUSE\BROWSER MOUSE\1.0\LWBWHEEL.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\QTTASK.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\COMMON FILES\MICROSOFT SHARED\WORKS SHARED\WKUFIND.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\USBMONIT.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\SYMANTEC_CLIENT_SECURITY\SYMANTEC ANTIVIRUS\VPTRAY.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\MCAFEE\MCAFEE SHARED COMPONENTS\INSTANT UPDATER\RULAUNCH.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\WMIEXE.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\SPOOL32.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\EFAX MESSENGER PLUS 3.3\J2GDLLCMD.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\PSTORES.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\HPZSTATX.EXE
C:\MY DOCUMENTS\HIJACKTHIS[1]\HIJACKTHIS.EXE

R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://www.comcast.net/home.html
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Internet Settings,ProxyOverride = ;127.0.0.1;<local>
F1 - win.ini: run=hpfsched
N3 - Netscape 7: # Mozilla User Preferences

/* Do not edit this file.
*
* If you make changes to this file while the browser is running,
* the changes will be overwritten when the browser exits.
*
* To make a manual change to preferences, you can visit the URL about:config
* For more information, see http://www.mozilla.org/unix/customizing.html#prefs
*/

user_pref("browser.activation.checkedNNFlag", true);
user_pref("browser.bookmarks.added_static_root", true);
user_pref("browser.download.dir", "C:\\download");
user_pref("browser.search.defaultengine", "engine://C%3A%5CPROGRAM%20FILES%5CNETSCAPE%5CNETSCAPE%5Csearchplugins%5CSBWeb_01.src");
user_pref("browser.startup.homepage_override.mstone", "rv:1.4");
user_pref("browser.turbo.showDialog", false);
user_pref("intl.charsetmenu.browser.cache", "UTF-8, ISO-8859-1");
user_pref("prefs.converted-to-utf8", true);
user_pref("privacy.popups.first_popup", false);
user_pref("security.warn_entering_secure", false);
user_pref("security.warn_leaving_secure", false)
O2 - BHO: Yahoo! Companion BHO - {02478D38-C3F9-4efb-9B51-7695ECA05670} - C:\PROGRAM FILES\YAHOO!\COMPANION\INSTALLS\CPN\YCOMP5_3_16_0.DLL
O2 - BHO: AcroIEHlprObj Class - {06849E9F-C8D7-4D59-B87D-784B7D6BE0B3} - C:\PROGRAM FILES\ADOBE\ACROBAT 5.0\READER\ACTIVEX\ACROIEHELPER.OCX (file missing)
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {53707962-6F74-2D53-2644-206D7942484F} - C:\PROGRA~1\SPYBOT~1\SDHELPER.DLL
O2 - BHO: AuthBHO.cBHO - {A4D90779-6CB2-4752-83C2-A2AB4D9A672D} - C:\PROGRAM FILES\COMCAST\SECURITY MANAGER\APP\AUTHBHO.DLL (file missing)
O2 - BHO: Discover deskshop Browser Helper Object - {8DB3D69D-DA5E-4165-B781-72A761790672} - C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\BHODSHOP.DLL
O2 - BHO: SSVHelper Class - {761497BB-D6F0-462C-B6EB-D4DAF1D92D43} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_07\bin\ssv.dll
O3 - Toolbar: Yahoo! Toolbar - {EF99BD32-C1FB-11D2-892F-0090271D4F88} - C:\PROGRAM FILES\YAHOO!\COMPANION\INSTALLS\CPN\YCOMP5_3_16_0.DLL
O3 - Toolbar: Security Manager Popup Blocker - {64634180-B0EA-48B6-82B7-9620D33362C1} - C:\PROGRAM FILES\COMCAST\SECURITY MANAGER\APP\AUTHBHO.DLL (file missing)
O3 - Toolbar: &Radio - {8E718888-423F-11D2-876E-00A0C9082467} - C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MSDXM.OCX
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [LoadPowerProfile] Rundll32.exe powrprof.dll,LoadCurrentPwrScheme
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AudioHQ] C:\Program Files\Creative\SBLive\AudioHQ\AHQTB.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [LoadQM] loadqm.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [StillImageMonitor] C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\STIMON.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NvCplDaemon] RUNDLL32.EXE C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\NvCpl.dll,NvStartup
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [nwiz] nwiz.exe /install
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ScanRegistry] c:\windows\scanregw.exe /autorun
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [TaskMonitor] c:\windows\taskmon.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SystemTray] SysTray.Exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Adaptec DirectCD] C:\PROGRA~1\ADAPTEC\DIRECTCD\DIRECTCD.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [hpinstantsupport] "c:\program files\hp instant support\bin\matcliwrapper.exe" "c:\program files\hp instant support\" -boot
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [McAfee Guardian] "C:\PROGRAM FILES\MCAFEE\MCAFEE SHARED COMPONENTS\GUARDIAN\CMGRDIAN.EXE" /SU
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [LWBMOUSE] C:\Program Files\Browser Mouse\Browser Mouse\1.0\lwbwheel.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [mdac_runonce] C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\runonce.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [QuickTime Task] "C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\QTTASK.EXE" -atboottime
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Microsoft Works Update Detection] C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\Works Shared\WkUFind.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [PCMMRealtime] C:\PROGRAM FILES\PC MIGHTYMAX\pcmm.exe /R
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [OEMCleanup] C:\WINDOWS\OPTIONS\OEMRESET.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [tgcmd] C:\Program Files\Support.com\bin\tgcmd.exe /server /startmonitor /deaf
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AuthConsoleStart] C:\Program Files\Comcast\Security Manager\\app\AuthStart.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SecureOnlineAccountNumbers] C:\PROGRA~1\SECURE~1\SOAN.exe /dontopenmycards
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Gene USB Monitor] c:\windows\SYSTEM\USBMonit.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [vptray] C:\PROGRA~1\SYMANT~1\SYMANT~1\vptray.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [CreateCD] C:\PROGRA~1\ADAPTEC\EASYCD~1\CREATECD\CREATECD.EXE -r
O4 - HKLM\..\RunServices: [SchedulingAgent] mstask.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\RunServices: [LoadPowerProfile] Rundll32.exe powrprof.dll,LoadCurrentPwrScheme
O4 - HKLM\..\RunServices: [MSNIA] C:\PROGRA~1\MSN\MSNIA\MSNIASVC.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\RunServices: [CurtainsSysSvc] C:\Program Files\Comcast\Security Manager\app\AuthSL.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\RunServices: [rtvscn95] C:\PROGRA~1\SYMANT~1\SYMANT~1\rtvscn95.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\RunServices: [defwatch] C:\PROGRA~1\SYMANT~1\SYMANT~1\defwatch.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\RunOnce: [UniSc] "C:\PROGRAM FILES\MCAFEE\UNINSTALLER\UNISC.EXE"
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [McAfee.InstantUpdate.Monitor] "c:\Program Files\McAfee\McAfee Shared Components\Instant Updater\RuLaunch.exe" /startmonitor
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [msnmsgr] C:\PROGRAM FILES\MSN MESSENGER\MSNMSGR.EXE /background
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [PopUpStopperProfessional] C:\PROGRAM FILES\PANICWARE\POP-UP STOPPER PROFESSIONAL\POPUPSTOPPERPROFESSIONAL.EXE
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [IncrediMail] C:\Program Files\IncrediMail\bin\IncMail.exe /c
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [PhotoShow Deluxe Media Manager] C:\PROGRA~1\COMCAST\COMCAS~1\DATA\XTRAS\MSSYSMGR.EXE
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Mozilla Quick Launch] "C:\Program Files\Netscape\Netscape\Netscp.exe" -turbo
O4 - HKCU\..\RunOnce: [DelayShred] "C:\PROGRAM FILES\MCAFEE\MCAFEE SHARED COMPONENTS\SHREDDER\SHRED32.EXE" /q C:\WINDOWS\TEMPOR~1\CONTENT.SH!
O4 - Startup: Microsoft Office.lnk = C:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Office\OSA9.EXE
O6 - HKCU\Software\Policies\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Restrictions present
O6 - HKCU\Software\Policies\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Control Panel present
O9 - Extra button: Related - {c95fe080-8f5d-11d2-a20b-00aa003c157a} - C:\WINDOWS\web\related.htm
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Show &Related Links - {c95fe080-8f5d-11d2-a20b-00aa003c157a} - C:\WINDOWS\web\related.htm
O9 - Extra button: Messenger - {4528BBE0-4E08-11D5-AD55-00010333D0AD} - C:\PROGRAM FILES\YAHOO!\MESSENGER\YHEXBMES0411.DLL
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Yahoo! Messenger - {4528BBE0-4E08-11D5-AD55-00010333D0AD} - C:\PROGRAM FILES\YAHOO!\MESSENGER\YHEXBMES0411.DLL
O9 - Extra button: ShopperReports - Compare product prices - {E77EDA01-3C56-4a96-8D08-02B42891C169} - C:\PROGRAM FILES\SHOPPERREPORTS\BIN\1.0.8.0\SHPRRPRT.DLL (file missing)
O9 - Extra button: ShopperReports - Compare travel rates - {946B3E9E-E21A-49c8-9F63-900533FAFE14} - C:\PROGRAM FILES\SHOPPERREPORTS\BIN\1.0.8.0\SHPRRPRT.DLL (file missing)
O9 - Extra button: Secure Online Account Numbers - {F74E75A5-96BF-40ef-A1C8-88EAEBB82AB6} - C:\PROGRA~1\SECURE~1\SOAN.exe
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_07\bin\npjpi150_07.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Sun Java Console - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_07\bin\npjpi150_07.dll
O12 - Plugin for .spop: C:\PROGRA~1\INTERN~1\Plugins\NPDocBox.dll
O12 - Plugin for .pdf: C:\PROGRA~1\INTERN~1\PLUGINS\nppdf32.dll
O16 - DPF: {4226E9B7-D637-40E8-893A-13298AB41477} (CWDL_DownLoadControl Class) - http://www.callwave.com/include/cab/CWDL_DownLoad.CAB
O16 - DPF: {4E888414-DB8F-11D1-9CD9-00C04F98436A} - https://webresponse.one.microsoft.com/oas/ActiveX/winrep.cab
O16 - DPF: {90A29DA5-D020-4B18-8660-6689520C7CD7} (DmiReader Class) - http://support.dell.com/us/en/systemprofiler/SysProfLCD.CAB
O16 - DPF: {EB387D2F-E27B-4D36-979E-847D1036C65D} (QDiagHUpdateObj Class) - http://h30043.www3.hp.com/hpdj/en/check/qdiagh.cab?326
O16 - DPF: {90C9629E-CD32-11D3-BBFB-00105A1F0D68} (InstallShield International Setup Player) - http://www.broderbund.com/IFW/Cabs/isetup.cab
O16 - DPF: {38578BF0-0ABB-11D3-9330-0080C6F796A1} (Create & Print ActiveX Plug-in) - http://www.imgag.com/cp/install/AxCtp.cab
O16 - DPF: {A7EA8AD2-287F-11D3-B120-006008C39542} (CBSTIEPrint Class) - http://offers.brightstreet.com/cif/download/bin/actxcab.cab
O16 - DPF: {20AD521D-3A3E-11D4-BC32-0050040D952B} (SwIcdInstall Class) - http://www.picturebuzz.com/common/programs/swicdad.cab
O16 - DPF: {10000000-1000-0000-1000-000000000000} - mhtml:file://C:\ARCHIVE.MHT!http://www.008k.com//f//22776/msits.exe
O16 - DPF: {30528230-99F7-4BB4-88D8-FA1D4F56A2AB} (YInstStarter Class) - http://us.dl1.yimg.com/download.yahoo.com/dl/installs/yinst20040510.cab
O16 - DPF: {1D4DB7D2-6EC9-47A3-BD87-1E41684E07BB} - http://ak.imgfarm.com/images/nocache/funwebproducts/ei/MyFunCardsFWBInitialSetup1.0.0.15.cab
O16 - DPF: {9B17FE0E-51F2-4692-8B32-8EFB805FC0E7} (HPObjectInstaller Class) - http://h30155.www3.hp.com/ediags/gs/install/guidedsolutions.cab
O16 - DPF: {B8BE5E93-A60C-4D26-A2DC-220313175592} (ZoneIntro Class) - http://zone.msn.com/binFramework/v10/ZIntro.cab34246.cab
O16 - DPF: {DF780F87-FF2B-4DF8-92D0-73DB16A1543A} (PopCapLoader Object) - http://zone.msn.com/bingame/dim2/default/popcaploader_v6.cab
O16 - DPF: Multiline Slots by pogo - http://game1.pogo.com/applet-6.1.4.29/mlslots/mlslots-ob-assets.cab
O16 - DPF: {41F17733-B041-4099-A042-B518BB6A408C} - http://appldnld.m7z.net/qtinstall.info.apple.com/pthalo/us/win/QuickTimeFullInstaller.exe
O16 - DPF: {17492023-C23A-453E-A040-C7C580BBF700} (Windows Genuine Advantage Validation Tool) - http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?linkid=36467&clcid=0x409
O16 - DPF: {F00F4763-7355-4725-82F7-0DA94A256D46} (IncrediMail) - http://www5.incredimail.com/contents/setup/downloader/imloader.cab
O16 - DPF: {BB383206-6DA1-4E80-B62A-3DF950FCC697} (Create & Print ActiveX Plug-in) - http://www.imgag.com/cp/install/AxCtp2.cab
O16 - DPF: {C4847596-972C-11D0-9567-00A0C9273C2A} (Crystal Report Viewer Control) - http://edna.ed.state.pa.us/viewer/activeXViewer/activexviewer.cab


----------



## bandit429 (Feb 12, 2002)

lol,,,empty eh! It will take some time to look over the log and java is fine I understand Java ok..I will fix you up a link for it and go over it with instructions for you. I would like to see the incredimail files thing you found as well.


----------



## mistlei (Jun 14, 2006)

On my desktop I have an icon that says IMData bin. I appeared when the Incredimail people told me to uninstall and reinstall. I went through that process at least 4 times, but with no result. There is a file I can access when I do a search . I'm including that below this message. When I was searching for that file, I came up with an Installation script error: The message read "unable to load module: C:\~1\common~
pkware\pkzip7~pkarch~1.DLL C:\windows\pkarchive7ob.dll pkarchive7ob.dll"................I'm sending you this because it has never appeared before. Maybe it makes sense to you.
When I found the details from incredimail, I was probably somewhere I was led to by a Dell directive. It might have something to do with those oem or inf files. In that case, I would have been afraid to do anything about it.....I tread lightly on unfamiliar computer grounds. I 'll keep looking. 
Here is what is listed in the Incredimail file: I can look at sub folders, but I can't cut and paste them. 
bin,, data,, commonlog.,,,inc mail log.


----------



## mistlei (Jun 14, 2006)

Well, faithful computer Guru ...this is unbelievable. I've got everything back. Not really sure how. I attribute it to a very rainy day and some persistent searching for something simple. I happened to look at the email forums today and noticed that someone asked about the best web browser. There was a thread that mentioned Maxthon, which I had never heard of, so I decided to look at their preview......from there, I noticed a link to snapfile.com, a download site.........attmepted to download IE 6, with success...at the same time, windows 98 was completely updated. I was then able to uninstall and reinstall Incredimail and all my files. Nothing lost except a month of searching and headaches. I'm still not sure how or why it all happened. If you are at all interested, I'll forward the newest HJT post and you may find out where the problem was. ........Now, how do I thank you for the time you spent trying to help me.....I must tell you that just your presence on this forum was a comfort to me when I got frustrated beyond what I considered reasonable over a malfunctioning machine..........God bless you for your unselfish help to strangers like me.


----------



## bandit429 (Feb 12, 2002)

Wow that was tough lol....I am glad you got it solved. Though I do nt think a hijack log will show anything. You can mark the thread solved at the top. Good luck and take care. I ll go unpack my bags now.


----------

